# cadillac euro conversion



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up homies? I have a 80 coupe deville, and a donor 91 fleetwood.. I'm gonna start on my conversion.. Do any of u guys have any tips or tricks u can offer.. I been searching and not much I can find.. Any help I'd appreciate.. I'm a newbie to this


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

what is your question


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

front rear bumper
fenders 
hood
header panel
rear tail lights
side moulding off both sides 
digi dash


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

your gonna have to fuse the mouldings together to go from a 4 to 2 door i have no advise for that i know there is a guy on here that does it but not sure who


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 25 2010, 03:41 PM~16406283
> *What's up homies? I have a 80 coupe deville, and a donor 91 fleetwood.. I'm gonna start on my conversion.. Do any of u guys have any tips or tricks u can offer.. I been searching and not much I can find.. Any help I'd appreciate.. I'm a newbie to this
> *


take the whole front clip off one peice.pull the dash out cut no wires it will all plug back in to your coupe.pull motor trans or just swap bodys.use the gas tank off the 91.


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies homies.. I really appreciate it.. I'm gonna start my build soon. I plan to put my coupe on the 90s frame


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 25 2010, 02:41 PM~16406283
> *What's up homies? I have a 80 coupe deville, and a donor 91 fleetwood.. I'm gonna start on my conversion.. Do any of u guys have any tips or tricks u can offer.. I been searching and not much I can find.. Any help I'd appreciate.. I'm a newbie to this
> *


Hit up the homie plague. He pretty much an expert in that field and knows what he is doing.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=17629


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 25 2010, 07:47 PM~16409792
> *Hit up the homie plague. He pretty much an expert in that field and knows what he is doing.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=17629
> *


EXPERT I WISH, LIV4LACS IS THE EXPERT, I AM JUST GETTING STARTED


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

did my 80 fleetwood. Bit easier wit da 4 door, but still da same idea. Even done da side windowz. Jus need da digital dash. any body got 1??? holla.  </span></span>


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Jan 26 2010, 04:47 AM~16413894
> *did my 80 fleetwood. Bit easier wit da 4 door, but still da same idea. Even done da side windowz. Jus need da digital dash. any body got 1??? holla.  </span></span>
> *


ill ask my boy and get back to you


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

. How do the 90's moldings get put on my 80's coupe


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 26 2010, 12:31 AM~16413387
> *EXPERT I WISH, LIV4LACS IS THE EXPERT, I AM JUST GETTING STARTED
> *


Hey Expert. :biggrin: I got those panels today big homie. Thanks . Good lookin out. Let me know when u r in town dog.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 26 2010, 12:31 AM~16413387
> *EXPERT I WISH, LIV4LACS IS THE EXPERT, I AM JUST GETTING STARTED
> *


Just trying to get your self-esteem up :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 25 2010, 07:01 PM~16409246
> *Thanks for the replies homies.. I really appreciate it.. I'm gonna start my build soon.  I plan to put my coupe on the 90s frame
> *


that is the best way to go big homie


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Jan 28 2010, 06:49 PM~16443473
> *that is the best way to go big homie
> *


i had a 92 and my 88 frame was in alot beter shape then the 92 was


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jsobera_@Jan 26 2010, 02:28 PM~16418192
> *. How do the 90's moldings get put on my 80's coupe
> *


TTT. Anyone know?


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

you gotta plastic fuse the mouldinds together so it goes from a 4 to a 2 door


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

im in the process and ine ben thinkin of the digital dash. i wanna know how to cover the factory gas gauge with out switchin out the dashes


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 3 2010, 03:59 AM~16497281
> *you gotta plastic fuse the mouldinds together so it goes from a 4 to a 2 door
> *



Thanks homie! But I mean how do they attach from the body?


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

ttt


----------

